# SG to PG



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

> Phil Jackson, at the press conference after his exit interview, suggested that the Lakers might look to a shooting guard to convert his game to point guard as the solution to our back court problems (he mentioned this worked with Harper in the past).


 Do you think Phil has someone in mind, and if so who?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Unique said:


> Do you think Phil has someone in mind, and if so who?



kobe???

there doesn't seem to be any other sg on the laker's roster that has the handles and court vision to play the pg...although the triangle doesn't need a true point anyways, so who knows...


i know luke plays the sf, but it would be interesting to see him run the point...although, i'm not sure if he could defend the 1 spot...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im thinking of a free Agent....


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

As long as that free agent's name isn't Vladimir Radmanovic. Man was I wrong to defend that guy after the Lakers signed him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

TMac....i wish.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kareem rush is my wish.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Unique said:


> Kareem rush is my wish.


He'd be better than Radmanovic. Though it would take a true moron (Mitch Kupchak) to make Retardovic a point guard. But sarcasm aside Rush, obviously, isn't coming back (too many attitude problems).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why not Sprewell? He'll be well rested and he can handle the rock. Plus he'll be looking for redemption.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Why not Sprewell? He'll be well rested and he can handle the rock. Plus he'll be looking for redemption.


Again though, attitude and lack of winning experience are problems.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

It doesn't matter what you do with this team, it can't win the championship. It just doesn't have enough talent at this point.

Converting someone to another position or utilizing players differently won't make us championships.

This sounds like a bad idea to just make someone on our team fill in the hole at PG. We need to make a signing.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

scottie pippen???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jordan.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> It doesn't matter what you do with this team, it can't win the championship. It just doesn't have enough talent at this point.
> 
> Converting someone to another position or utilizing players differently won't make us championships.
> 
> This sounds like a bad idea to just make someone on our team fill in the hole at PG. We need to make a signing.


Exactly. The Lakers already tried this with Aaron McKie and it didn't work out too well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Exactly. The Lakers already tried this with Aaron McKie and it didn't work out too well.


Well the Lakers really couldn't try this with Aaron Mckie, since... he was injured all the time, so you can't use that as an example.

Phil has already had success doing this, I don't see why it would hurt to try it again.

As long as it isn't someone named Smush Parker as our starting PG, i'm all for it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I dont give a **** who plays what position. You can call our point guard anything you want. The only thing that matters is if they can play some DEFENSE.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie Bell?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

chauncey billups 

then again he seems more like a sg/pg hybrid.. more of a PG though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets get Vince to play the pg...


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Magic Johnson


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Well the Lakers really couldn't try this with Aaron Mckie, since... he was injured all the time, so you can't use that as an example.
> 
> Phil has already had success doing this, I don't see why it would hurt to try it again.
> 
> As long as it isn't someone named Smush Parker as our starting PG, i'm all for it.


Exactly the entire point is that it WOULD LIKELY HURT to try it again. *With all the gambling and risks this team will likely be forced to take this off-season it makes no sense to waste money on yet another "maybe". This team keeps looking for other ways to avoid addressing the real problems and that's what's been hurting them for three years.*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

How will it hurt to try it again? We've been successful with a tall PG (see Ron Harper). Phil likes to have tall PGs as we all know. It's how Phil has always been.

I'm not sure what your getting at on another maybe... I never mentioned... on who we should sign, as I have no idea myself on who Phil Jackson has in mind, so I'm not sure why your talking about wasting money. As long as it isn't a injury proned player, we'll be fine.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Eternal said:


> How will it hurt to try it again? We've been successful with a tall PG (see Ron Harper). Phil likes to have tall PGs as we all know. It's how Phil has always been.
> 
> I'm not sure what your getting at on another maybe... I never mentioned... on who we should sign, as I have no idea myself on who Phil Jackson has in mind, so I'm not sure why your talking about wasting money. As long as it isn't a injury proned player, we'll be fine.


Ron Harper was an already proven player with Phil Jackson's Bulls. I don't currently see a Ron Harper on the free agent list. Would we all just stop trying to model ourselves after the Chicago Bulls of old and actually TRY TO BUILD A TEAM! *How could we not be wasting money if we have no idea what we plan to do at point guard (or most other positions for that matter)? We had a similar debate last year and we ended up panicking at midnight and signing Radmanovic instead of addressing the actual personell problems.
*
**Reality Check*: Lamar Odom is not Scottie Pippen and you'd have to be high on acid to think that Vladimir Radmanovic is the next Toni Kukoc so *let's stop basing our picks off of what another team in a completely different era did.*


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Ron Harper was an already proven player with Phil Jackson's Bulls. I don't currently see a Ron Harper on the free agent list. Would we all just stop trying to model ourselves after the Chicago Bulls of old and actually TRY TO BUILD A TEAM! *How could we not be wasting money if we have no idea what we plan to do at point guard (or most other positions for that matter)? We had a similar debate last year and we ended up panicking at midnight and signing Radmanovic instead of addressing the actual personell problems.
> *
> **Reality Check*: Lamar Odom is not Scottie Pippen and you'd have to be high on acid to think that Vladimir Radmanovic is the next Toni Kukoc so *let's stop basing our picks off of what another team in a completely different era did.*


Obviously we are going to reference the Lakers with the old Chicago Bulls team once in awhile, since... we do (or try to) run the Triangle offense, and have the same coach as the Chicago Bulls did, and even he is trying to have a team somewhat like the Bulls, with Lamar Odom being the Scottie Pippen in our system (they obviously aren't the same people, but Phil is/was trying to have Odom be the Scottie in the offense).

As long as we have a better player... then Smush Parker as our PG, i'm fine for whatever. We obviously are going to be taking the quick fix approach for the next few seasons most likely... as Kobe's time is ticking, and he won't be staying around here most likely... if the Lakers don't do something fast, hence why the Lakers are making wrong decisions at times, since they know the clock is ticking, and are trying to fix things in a hurry here.

This off-season will be a do or die for us. We either will come out of this with a better team, and will have a chance to win a championship, or we will be developing young players still, which Kobe will most likely leave the Lakers organization when his contract is up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're in a very different league nowadays and I think Phil realizes that with his new emphasis on uptempo play. At this point, I'd really look into a PG who can just stay in front of his man.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Again, your team should trade Radman with Sasha to Wolves for Marko Jaric (a big PG) and Justin Reed.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

If Rad was cut after his incident and lying, we would have more money; but it's just another example of mitch the *******


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Larry Hughes.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Larry Hughes.


I don't see how we would get him, but I'm all for that.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how about jason terry? i heard that avery was considering moving him in the offseason...don't have a link, i just read a thread about it in the mavericks board...


----------

